# Anyone testing 4th july??



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Currently on my 2ww testing on 4th july anyone else out there testing on the 4th? X x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Mines 1st July I know 3 days apart but can semi share journeys?
I've had 2x Day3 embies put back in. 
Preying this works this time xxxx


Good luck xxxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi bezoar I'm testing in the 4th and I'm talking to girls with the same otd and there about on a topic under this in the front page, join us u as well anglez if u like xxx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry it starts -- I start dring on 13th....  Xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi angelz, i had 2 blasts transfered, this is my first frozen cycle, my fresh cycle ended with a miscarage at 7 weeks, am hoping this one works out and the frosties stay put lol how are you feeling? X x


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks clark1234 i will have a look  x


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello Bexar - how are you doing - have you had any symptoms yet?? 

I am testing on 29th June and also had 2 blasts transferred on a frozen cycle after my first IVF ended in OHSS and ET never happened. I don't think I've had any symptons so far...

the wait is killing me though - I can't sleep.

Hi Angelz - you are testing 2 days after me - have you had any symptons yet?

xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi aw1 i havent had any symptoms yet, few twinges and some discharge today (sorry tmi) lol but apart from that none :/ i also had 2 blasts frozen i dont really have much hope with it been a frozen cycle but will be excited to find out ur result  good luck x x x


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

So how many days past transfer will you be when you test ? X x


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Bexar 
I don't think I've had any symptoms but keep imagining I am tired/have a headache/twinges.... it's so hard to know!
On Saturday I will be 9dp5dt, they had originally said to test 7dp5dt but now changed to 9.

How many days past transfer will you be on 4th July?

Keeping my fingers crossed for you too xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I will be 13 days past transfer on the 4th july huni but thats date they have given me  i had my transfer on friday, wonder why they have told me to test that late then :/? X x


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

So ur transfer day is the day before mine  of you get a bfp on saturday i mite test early ha ha naughty naughty xx


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh right so we are literally 1 day apart really  - so you had your transfer on Friday?

ohhh that is a long time to wait  - it's funny how different clinics say different things.... I don't think anyone would blame you for testing early

I'm getting so excited/nervous but it's making me not sleep! 

xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I recon you will get ur bfp, if you have great embryos and ur young as well then no reason why you shouldnt hun  and you had 2 great blasts so i think u will defo , ano what u mean i cant sleep at all im shatterd lol x x x x


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Bexar  I have high hopes for you too - stay positive  keep in touch xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks hun i will x x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi ladies,
I'm 7dpt 3de.
I've had crampings, a few shooting pains and general period pain feeling, felt sicky when hungry but again so hard to know if your imagining these as I'm so desperate looking for anything, I know the cramps have been from day 3-7 so far but I feel it hasn't worked.
I may test sat or Sunday and purchased 10miu tests but always use first response on both my previous press testing early x
What has everyone been doing on a day to day basis? 
Xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi angelz , how many embryos have you got onboard? Im 3dpt and been getin a few cramps today and slight creamy discharge sorry tmi lol, i rested in bed all day friday after transfer, chilled all day saturday on sofa then yest just did light house work but rested as well, today i have been to hospital then went out for dinner, what about you? X x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

I have 2x 3day embies inboard. 
I can't tell for discharge as of my pesseries. Feel nothing in my boobs but never did on my last preg. Nor do I have implantation bleeding.
I chilled for a few days but day 4-7 had to go up town and was worrying bending and walking might disturb the implantation. I know it sounds crazy.
Did my main housework on Saturday xx
Think I'm aiming for Saturday Morning xx


What preg tests you going for? Xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

My pessaries have to be done analy so i no the discharge isnt from them, erm ebay cheapies and if pos then defo will be getin a first response huni x x iv had cramping today x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

I've been doing them bum style too although I do vaginal at night as I still find it abut    
I've had cramping on and off from day 3/4-7 
Sneezing alot too! Since ET. Xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Bum style ha ha   yeah my crampings only just started today , a wonder how many days past transfer before implantation would occur ? X


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

For embryo it's day 4-7 unsure of blastocyst xx
I can never sleep at the moment xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Im up again before god ha ha , another ****ty nites sleep lol x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Tell me about it sleepless nights followed by struggling to wake up passed 10am :-(


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

R u working on ur 2ww or are u taking time off x


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Angelz and Bexar,

How are you both today? 

I have a lot of cramping today (very like period pain cramping) and my boobs have stopped hurting - not sure if these are good signs or bad signs.

Had some acupuncture yesterday and that definitely helped me sleep better.

Are both of you off work on your 2ww? I only took 1 day off for ET....

xxxxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi aw1 i had cramps last nite but been ok up to now today, had bad dihorea this morning tho  just feel sssooooo tried all the time, i took the 2 weeks off work due to my job my boobs r really sore but duno wether its just because if the time of the month ect x x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi ladies
I gave up work due to health issues so I am ok for time off but I'd hoped I could just rest for 2 weeks but always out and about at the moment with apts.


Had slight cramps but nothing too painful. Not felt anything in my boobs at all but never did in my last pregnancies either. 
I think we can all admit this is a head case game and anything we feel or see is us questioning if its good or bad because we all want it so much. I've never felt so mentally,emotionally and physically tortured as I do in these 2ww.
I'm 8dpt now and felt a little acidy sick in my through but not sure if that's anything.
I've had a few loose stools but I wondr if that's the pesseries bum style?


Xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah it could be, i am having cramps as we speak and have most of today  why dont u test now ya never no mite be bfp  im gunna test at 8dpt x x


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Bexar - so you've decided to test early - on Friday? EEEK!

I do feel tired too, but then I think is that just cause I can't sleep as this is constantly on my mind  - you're right Angelz - its such a mind game!!

I'm worried as my boobs were really sore but now they're not! weird!

Angelz  - what day are you testing?

I think I am going to hold out until Saturday morning before I do a test.

xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah a think am guna test early over weekend cos ano its gunna be bfn any way lol x x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi ladies I'm going to test Saturday morning through to Monday. I hope us 3 will all have our dream come true xxx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

So do i huni fingers crossed am havin a bit ov cramping today so not holding much hope x x


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Bexar - positive thinking- you never know- cramping can be good 

Angelz- I'm also going to test Saturday morning!

Can't believe its only Tuesday!! Xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Cant wait to hear ur results good luck to both of u x x


----------



## Dee18 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah, I,m a new subbie  testing 4th of July did my FET 5day  transfer on 25/06/2013


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi dee, have u been tempted to test early or u been good and holding out? Ha ha x


----------



## Dee18 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Bexar123,  so tempted to take a test but I'm gonna hold on till sunday cos I have seen a lot of people getting a positive  after 5dpt . I'm a bit worried I don't have any symptoms


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey Bexar, Dee, JJJ Mommy,

Hope you are all well. Still not really had any symptoms - doing my test in the morning - feeling very negative - do not hold out much hope 

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey girls
I'm 12dpt and BFN.
So gutted. Really thought it would work. Feel like for 2 days will need to drag on with mess for nothing 


Good luck to the rest that are testing early xx


----------



## Bexar123 (Jun 22, 2013)

Awww sorry huni  im not gunna test till my date now x x


----------



## Aw1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey girls got my bfp today )))) so passing on good vibes and good luck to you all when you test xxxxxx


----------



## Dee18 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,I have done my blood test today and its a negative. I'm gutted


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Dee,
Sorry to here your news, if you need to talk, im here as ive had my BFN this time too. Waiting for clinic to let me know when they can fit me in again xx


----------

